# Woman 'purchases' land as Christmas gifts for grandchildren



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FYI from Tom,
This is a new twist to the land preservation effort.

Woman 'purchases' land as Christmas gifts for grandchildren 
- Leelanau Preservers program offers parcels from 270 square feet up to an acre 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2002/dec/19land.htm


----------

